# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  DNP Cycle Log (WITH PICS!!)

## Ljavy17

Well I started my First dose of DNP today. Please save your comments on how bad It is for me and all that. I have done my homework and know the compound. Thank you. 
Day 1-3 250mg Day
Day 4 to see how long I can tolerate 500mg/Day. 
I will run a 21 day cycle. 
I will also run 50 mgs of ephedra a day and all of the minerals I am to lazy to mention. 
My goal is to get to under 8 percent body fat in this cycle. I think its possible since I should be around 10 to 12 by now.

----------


## kalspic

im on a dnp cycle also havent had any of the side effects for some reason. no sweating like crazy, insomnia or carb cravings and my energy is still normal. its been 5 days now and im down 4lbs. weird huh

----------


## Ljavy17

well, It has been about 8 hours since my dose. I Cant stop pissing, My pee is already like a really light yellow. I had weir carb cravings for dinner. Is this already possible in such a short time?

----------


## TommyTrainR

> well, It has been about 8 hours since my dose. I Cant stop pissing, My pee is already like a really light yellow. I had weir carb cravings for dinner. Is this already possible in such a short time?


Yes. The first time I did DNP , it took a few days for it to hit me, but now I feel the heat about 6-8 hours after my first dose. Pee is yellow and I get the usual symptoms..lethargy, sweats, etc. Although it doesn't happen often, it's certainly possible for the side effects to hit you shortly after the first dose.

----------


## Ljavy17

Day 2: 
-Have not taken the dosage yet. Last night I sweat a little bit under my neck and armpits. It was unusual. I never sweat at that time of the time. 
-I will go get a thermometer today. 
-I woke up at 156lbs before sweating or doing cardio at all (I ussually weight 159 to 160lbs in the morning on an empty stomach)

----------


## Reed

Why did you choose this drug? Did you not think with a little more effort you could have accomplished your goals? What is your diet like..... I don't know your overall physique goals but do you think losing more weight and possibly muscle is the way to go. You can lean bulk w/ a solid diet routine and be able to put on some LBM

----------


## honda450

*edit... He did not ask your opinion on if his physical "size" was skinny.. negative comments are not welcome when a member posts his pics..

----------


## TommyTrainR

By the way, I forgot to put this in my previous post...DNP DOES NOT turn my piss yellow. Are you taking a different or new multi vitamin? If so, an excess in VITAMIN B will cause urine to turn a neon yellow/green color. That's what I was alluding to previously but I forgot to mention that. The DNP itself does not change my urine yellow, BUT it does turn semen a light yellow

----------


## Ljavy17

> I have NO clue why you are trying to lose weight... you are skinny as hell..


I want to get Jacked, Sub 7 percent BF. 5 months ago I was 25 percent Body fat, through diet and 6 times a week cardio I lost 15 percent BF I went from 180lbs to 160 in 5 months. Now I want to lose the extra couple of lbs with the DNP . And have the crazy abs I always dreamed of. 

I Took my second Dose this morning. Nothing new as of yet. Body temperature is 98.3F. higher than usual. No sides yet though. Maybe some tiny carb cravings.

----------


## Ljavy17

this is an informative thread. If you have something negative to say, please save it.

----------


## TommyTrainR

> this is an informative thread. If you have something negative to say, please save it.


Exactly. 

You already decided to take DNP . Whether you're ready for it or not, you're taking it. The only thing to do now is to encourage proper usage and progress. I'm assuming you did your research and know what to expect and how to properly take it.

----------


## kalspic

because dnp shuts down your thyroid would you come off the same way as any t3 product?

----------


## Reed

To the op are you running t3???


Just making a suggestion on what you could be doing instead with the lean bulk w/ where you are at but I guess your goal is to lose weight....

Also wondering what type of diet you would be following with DNP as I see no mention of one throughout the thread.... I know you'll be eating carbs and just curious of how your going about the whole process

----------


## stpete

I'm interested as well. I'll be following.

----------


## Ljavy17

No t3 as I will run a low dose of 250mgs for maybe 20 days. (If I get used to it ill bump it up to 500mgs/Day)
Diet will be 50 percent carbs, 30 percent Protein and about 20 percent Fat.

----------


## Ljavy17

- Morning 250mgs. 
- Last night I sweat a lot more. Woke up a couple of times with my chest and around my neck full of sweat. Nothing Crazy though. 
- No serious Carb Cravings as I think the ECA is controlling that. 
- Weight: 158lbs, I look more defined but I gained two lbs of water already. 
- I have not developed any rashes, should they not be showing by now? 
- Considering I am handling the sides pretty well and its already day 3, should I up the dose to 500mgs or should I wait until tomorrow to up it?

----------


## tRaNs

always you will look more 'fat' during dnp cycle. After ends dnp cycle, you should wait 7 days, and you will notice the change. i'm on right know with dnp, just 200 per day, but my cycle is for 35 days. it's more comfortable.

----------


## Reed

IDK about DOUBLING your dose... though I'm not very educated on the subject but maybe bump it up slightly if you feel the need maybe 350mg.... just a suggestion gonna be following and doing my own research to maybe help you along......

----------


## TommyTrainR

> - Morning 250mgs. 
> - Last night I sweat a lot more. Woke up a couple of times with my chest and around my neck full of sweat. Nothing Crazy though. 
> - No serious Carb Cravings as I think the ECA is controlling that. 
> - Weight: 158lbs, I look more defined but I gained two lbs of water already. 
> - I have not developed any rashes, should they not be showing by now? 
> - Considering I am handling the sides pretty well and its already day 3, should I up the dose to 500mgs or should I wait until tomorrow to up it?


You will hold water weight for a few days even after you come off cycle. I never developed a rash, so I wouldn't anticipate developing one. It's only day 3, keep it at the 250mg for a few more days before you decide to bump it up. I notice a HUGE difference between 200 and 400mg doses, so give it some time.

----------


## Ljavy17

> IDK about DOUBLING your dose... though I'm not very educated on the subject but maybe bump it up slightly if you feel the need maybe 350mg.... just a suggestion gonna be following and doing my own research to maybe help you along......


Thanks bro, I really Appreciate that. I might wait until Friday to up the dose to 500mgs. The thing I have Capsules with powder in it so I cant really break the dose to anything under 250mgs. 
My Original plan was
Day 1 to 3 250mgs. 
Day 3 to 15 500mgs. 
I might just stick to that....

----------


## Ljavy17

- I did take an extra 250 mgs last night. (500mgs total)
- I am not feeling any heat at ALL ( My was around 97 to 98 all last night)
- I thought my dnp was fake so I opened one of the capsules and BAM, my bathroom carpet is now stained yellow. 
-Could it be underdosed, I mean I SHOULD be feeling something its already day 4!
- Last night I had some carbs(due to intense cravings) and today I feel super lethargic like I dont want to go anywhere, or do anything, NO HEAT whatsoever though. 
- I am 155lbs ( after taking a huge Dump! )
- I deffinetly feel fatter, a lot fatter, My face feels more bloated.
- I had a good workout today, strenght is still there, Did 40 minutes of cardio even though my performance has decreased. 
- I feel progressivelly Hotter. 
-Total MGs for the day 500mgs (250mgs at 9 am and 250mgs at 9 PM) 
- I woke up SUUUUPER lethargic this morning, I could almost NOT move. I think morning cardio is going to be impossible. 
Questions.
a) Is the bloat not suppoused to start until I start sweating ( body loses too much electrolites and water and tries to keep it causing the water retention) If so I have not broken into sweat not ONCE. 
b) at 250 for day one and 2 and 500mgs for day 3, I should be over 500 at day 4 in blood plasma levels correct?

----------


## honda450

good luck man. you going to bulk later on at all and then cut down? or you comfortable at your desired weight?

----------


## Ljavy17

I am actually confortable with my weight, after this cycle at 7 percent I will Just maintain and add muscle slowly with a healthy varied diet.

----------


## IM708

It usually takes about 4-5 days for the heat to kick in. If i were you I wouldn't have bumped up the dosages like that. From the logs I've read it's usually run as 200mg split 100 morning 100 evening for 1-4 days then bumb up to 300mg or 400mg then the heat, lethargy, etc start to kick in.

----------


## Ljavy17

- The heat is progressivelly Building up. 
- Last night was a very sweaty night all night long. 
- I ate more than ussual though, I ussually eat about 1800 calories (I know all of you will say its low) but yesterday I ate about 2000 calories!! 
- I will do 500mgs today. 
- I do not feel heat yet, maybe I sweat more when I workout, I have not broke into sweating big time without working out since I started. 
- My blood Plasma levels should be around 1000mgs by now if my DNP is not underdosed.
- I tried to get a workout today, I COULD NOT, I was super weak, tired and lethargic throughout, I was at the gym for 30 minutes. I have a feeling tonight I will sweat my ass off. My temp almost touched 99F a couple of times today.

----------


## mick86

Hey I'll follow your progress. I've had a bit of experience with the compound myself, will be interesting to compare your experience.

I see in your last post that you couldn't train, personally I was still able to train while on 500mg per day (although I was also on T3). 

On 400mg per day but no T3 after around 8 or 9 days training for me gets harder but caffeine and clen got me through the sessions.

Btw after running DNP with only Pyruvate, Potassium, Vitamin C, Taurine & Glutamine then again with 

1500mg magnesium in 3 divided doses.
3000mg vitamin C in 3 divided doses.
800IU of vitamin E in 2 divided doses. (should have taken 1200mg oops)
200mcg of selenium.
1800mg of calcium before bed
25mg of zinc a day (should have taken 50mg oops)
5mg iron (should have taken more oops)
1800mg potassium gluconate (got additional potassium from V8 juice)
Approx 2g Taurine a day in divided doses
Approx 10g Glutamine a day (should have taken around 15g) in divided doses
6g Pyruvate in 3 divided doses
1200mg Glycerol (should have taken around 12g but couldnt find a decent strength version and the tablets were expensive) in 3 divided doses
1 Lutein tablet

The side effects especially thirst and sweating were significantly reduced when all of the vitamins etc were included.

----------


## Ljavy17

Day 6:
-750mgs. (Plasma Levels 1650mgs)
- I felt a lot hotter throughout the day.
- I did not workout, Managed to get around 200C 160P and 50F.
- Today I think I will take my day off as well.
- Temp is still around 99F. 
- Carb cravings are under control (ECA Stack) , I look a lot leaner even though I have not weighted myself yet. My abs are a lot more out, Waisline is shrinking. 
Day 7:
- 750mgd (Plasma Levels 1830) 
- I feel really hot today, A lot hotter than yesterday. 
- Last night my wife said I sweat a lot but I did not feel it since I was on 50mgs of Dehyndramine.
- Planning on running it through next friday march 6th.
- I just had a carb meal, I am sweating my arse off. ( Had about 70 grams of carbs total DAMM!)

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

700mg+ gets a bit harsh eh?  :Wink:  *Subbed*

----------


## Ljavy17

- I just woke up. 
- My sheets are soaked. 
- My bed is soaked. 
- My shirt is soaked. 
- Last night was the hottest of all nights. MAN IT WAS HOT!!
- Weight: 156lbs. Is there a chance I am still holding water even after sweating my ass off all night and not really drinking that much water? I feel like I am not really holding that much water. yet I still weight 156lbs!!!
- Diet yesterday was 200C 160P 45F. Total. comes out to about 1700 calories. 
- My legs feel weak, I am not motivated. 
- Doses for today 750mgs (1900mgs Total Blood Plasma Levels)
- By the way I am able to do all these calculations thanks to Mick86. 
- Tomorrow I will Back down to 500mgs, Maybe (wich will bring me down to 1700 Plasma Levels)
- I will continue until friday. 
-I will go to the gym later and do Chest, Tris and Abs ( I will also try to get 40 minutes of cardio dialled In) Should be fun..........

----------


## TommyTrainR

Your nuts man and i'm not talkin cashews. I don't know what kind of DNP you got your hands on, but I can't IMAGINE 750mg. I've never exceeded 400mg and was burning up enough just from that. You have to be constantly soaked unless you live in an igloo.

----------


## Ljavy17

Contacted My source. 250 - 50 crystal salts = 200mgs. 
So I have been taking about 600mgs for the past three days, Not 750mgs. 

Updated Saturation. 
Friday 1150Mgs. 
Saturday 1340Mgs.
Sunday 1460Mgs.
Monday 1520Mgs. 
Tuesday 1370Mgs (I will back down to 400mgs)
By the way My Semen for the first time was Yellow. Suuper Yellow.

----------


## Ljavy17

Day 7, 
Just Got back from the Gym. 
I tried to do Cardio for 40 minutes But I got crazy low sugar symptoms. 
I was only able to do 30 minutes. 
My weights workout was okay. Did not really sweat that much. 
I am running on 25mgs of Ephedra, and about 200mgs of Caffeine. (total for the day)

----------


## Ljavy17

Dose 600mgs ( 
- You have to eat your fruits!! Yesterday I hardly sweat, At night the sweats did not wake me up like the night before. I think it has a lot to do with the fact that I spent the whole day eating frozen apples with each meal. 

- Other than that, I do not feel too lethargic this morning, I even feel like I can do some cardio.

Afternoon Update. 

- Are the effects wearing off due to the fact that I am not supplementing with T3? I do not really feel that hot. I mean after a carb meal Ill feel hot but not like the days Before. My blood plasma levels should be around 1500mgs. By tomorrow 1600. 

- Should I continue do a 10 day cycle and end on wednesday or just I do a full two weeks?

----------


## Reed

I know you don't want to hear it but be careful my friend you bumped up that dose pretty fast......


I'd say just do two full weeks as I believe there are much much better options for you in order to obtain your goals.... It takes time my friend.... It'll take years more than likely to obtain goals you probably have in your mind.... Really really dial it that diet cause once I did, I took off like a rocket ship

----------


## Ljavy17

Yeah I will do the full two weeks depending on how I take the dose tomorrow. 
Tomorrow my Plasma levels will hit the max dose 1600mgs, if the excretion rate stays the same, which it should, (Since I have a good liver and Kidney ) then a dailly dose of 600mgs will constantly keep the plasma levels at 1600mgs. If I can take that then I will extend it to next monday. 

Day 8 Update:
I worked out chest and triceps Strenght is still up there. 
- I am deffinetly holding lots of water. 
- I found it impossible to keep going after 35 minutes on the treadmill. Breathing got heavier, got lightheaded, So I stopped right away drank tons of water and drank a gatorade. 10 minutes later I was feeling new. 
- I feel very lethargic right now. 
- Off to bed at 10 and tomorrow will be another day. 
- 25mgs of Ephedra at 2 pm and a Redline at 6pm got me through the workout today.

----------


## Ljavy17

- Woke up this morning Drank 8 oz of V8, Took 25mgs of ephedra and did 40 minutes of cardio. (It was not that hard at all), Decreased performance but not too bad. 
- Last night I think I sweat the most out of this whole cycle. I am sitting in class right now and my legs feel very humid as well as the top of the back of my neck and my armpits. 
- My Submandibular Lymph nodes are slightly palpable and tender. Probably pretty normal since there is a toxin in my body. 
- By the end of the day today I will be at 1530mgs Plasma Levels. 
- I had a Whole wheat Bagel for Breakfast with Turkey slices. about 50C 25P 5F. 
- I look a lot leaner already. I am still weighting anywhere from 155 to 160lbs throughout the day. 
- HOlding LOTS of water.
-My left leg is cramping Up a little up. Taurine defficiency probably......

----------


## Alphatier

> - I just woke up. 
> - My sheets are soaked. 
> - My bed is soaked. 
> - My shirt is soaked. 
> - Last night was the hottest of all nights. MAN IT WAS HOT!!
> - Weight: 156lbs. *Is there a chance I am still holding water even after sweating my ass off all night and not really drinking that much water?* I feel like I am not really holding that much water. yet I still weight 156lbs!!!
> - Diet yesterday was 200C 160P 45F. Total. comes out to about 1700 calories. 
> - My legs feel weak, I am not motivated. 
> - Doses for today 750mgs (1900mgs Total Blood Plasma Levels)
> ...


Hey I just read through your thread, and since i don't know too much about DNP I'm not gonna make any suggestions. However, I read that you're holding water! If you want to get rid of the water you're holding you gotta pound down that water man. Obviously you'll hold water if you dont drink a lot and sweat so much, because your body knows its dehydrated, and it'll hold on to the little water that you are giving to it. Will be following this thread, and I hope we're gonna see some pictures soon :Smilie:

----------


## Ljavy17

Day 9 Update. 
Lethargy Is killing me! I have lost so much weight though. 
I am cramping badly in my left lower calf. When I rest it goes away. 
Heat is pretty bad today. I am radiating tons of it. 
I have drank about 1.5 gal of water already. 
It seems that 600mgs ( with the full plasma levels its suppoused to have) is the dose that works really good on me.

----------


## Ljavy17

-I have Decided that I will end my cycle at nine days. 
-I feel that this high carb Moderate protein Low fat did not work for me. I ate about 200grams of Carbs 160grams of Protein and about 45 grams of Fat per Day. 
I ussually only eat less than 100C a day. 
I feel bloated and fat, even though Skinnier at the same time, its weir. 
I will wait until Sunday then I will weight Myself. 
I will drink Lots of water and friday Night I will take a Herbal Diuretic. 
I will Wait a month In which I will do clen only Then I will try another DNP cycle. 
Frontloaded Dose of 600mgs Followed by 200Mgs for 20 days. 
For this cycle However I will follow a Low Carb Diet and I will do Cardio Every Single Morning the way I always used to before this DNP cycle. 
Wait for Updates On sunday night or Monday Morning.

----------


## Ljavy17

- Woke up a little hypoglycemic today. 
- Had a had breakfast with about 70C 30P 5F. 
- Weight was 156lbs thats 3 lbs down from yesterday. (yesterday I was 159 on an empty stomach at the same time)
- I plan on eating low carbs for the day. 
I am feeling really lethargic and tired. Will do 25mgs of ephedra later for energy.

----------


## Ljavy17

Day 11: ( 2 days off DNP )

- I am pissed as shit. People did notice that my face looks leaner. However I feel Fat as FUK! On top of that I got a stomach flu and puked twice today. 
Is puking going to make me retain more water now? 
How can I tell if what I am holding is water Vs fat?
I am still stuck at the stupid 158 to 160lbs. 
After puking my brains out I was 154lbs. 
I feel super weak. 
What do you guys think? Comments please!

----------


## wukillabee

> Day 11: ( 2 days off DNP )
> 
> - I am pissed as shit. People did notice that my face looks leaner. However I feel Fat as FUK! On top of that I got a stomach flu and puked twice today. 
> Is puking going to make me retain more water now? 
> How can I tell if what I am holding is water Vs fat?
> I am still stuck at the stupid 158 to 160lbs. 
> After puking my brains out I was 154lbs. 
> I feel super weak. 
> What do you guys think? Comments please!


Sounds like DNP is doin its job. I know its your first time with it and all but have you ever read a few DNP logs before or any research? If you you'll know while ON DNP you will bloat, thats not fat. You should also know it will make you feel weaker than normal, you will not need to lift as heavy as normal and not as long in the gym as normal.

----------


## Ljavy17

Day 12 Off cycle. 
I know I am suppoused to hold water man. I have done my research and that why I took time to log up my doses and my minerals so I would not die. Hey I am still alive. lol 
Is there a way to know if its water or fat? Today I look leaner. 
I know many logs say not to take diuretics but the on I am taking is herbal OTC stuff. 
Cardio performance is back to where it is soppoused to be. 
I am doing a Full Hour like before. ( I did this morning )
I will stop Ephedra now and start 2 weeks of clen . 
My weight was 155.0 lbs this morning. 
water weight is slowly Coming off.

----------


## Shurik

When do you think you will post some pics of the progress?

----------


## daem

It usually takes 7-10 days for me to lose all the water retention after going near 750mg / ED for 3 or 4 days.

You just have to be patient bro.

I will advise you to be careful about the rebound though...You really need to have your diet in check from here on out or you are going to store a lot of fat after your body gets back to homeostasis.

Rebounds with T3/DNP suck if you don't really watch your diet.

----------


## Ljavy17

Well I am already seeing pretty Good Progress.
I weight 156lbs today ( thats during the day after eating and everything) . I started at 161lbs!!!!! I still have DNP left in me so I still have to be holding some water. 
So Far, 5lbs down in 9 days.... WOW 
I will take pics Monday Morning Upon Awakening or Tuesday.
My diet will be 60 percent Protein 25 Percent Carbs and 15 Percent Fat.

----------


## Ljavy17

So It has been 6 days after I stopped the DNP . 
I think most of the water weight is gone. 
My energy levels are through the roof!!
its just an overall great feeling again. 
Weight today after cardio was 152lbs!!!
Thats after carbing up yesterday with 300C 150P and 30F. 
I imagine if I hadnt filled up my glycogen reserves( even thuogh to a minimal extent at 300C) I would have been at least 150lbs. 
I am thinking about taking pics tomorrow morning as I wake up.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

Before/after pictures would be great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ljavy17

Here you go guys. I will take some more tomorrow morning. 
Total so far. 
Starting weight 161lbs. 
Ending Weight 152lbs. 
Total Lost 9lbs In 9 days. 
Maybe theres more since there could be some DNP and water retention left in me. 
Pants size went from 31 to 30". 
Sorry about the freaking towel being so low, I know its kind of homo. ( no offense )



Do I look flat? I feel like I need to carb up...

----------


## FireGuy

To be perfectly honest, you look leaner in your before picture.

----------


## Ljavy17

Before is on the left, after is on the right. 
Are you serious?

----------


## FireGuy

Dead serious, not trying to be a smart a$$. Maybe bad lighting or something else but your abs and pecs look more defined in the pic on the left.

----------


## FireGuy

I am sure some others will chime in and maybe have a different opinion on it.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD.JACK

I agree ..maybe its the angle - abs especially seem more defined in the before picture

----------


## xnotoriousx

Well to be honest, the pics couldn't be much worse to try and judge from. If you want to really see if you're getting results, take about 5 pics (the top few poses) and then do the exact same thing a month or whatever later.

----------


## Ljavy17

yeah to be honest, the pics do me no justice. 
I feel leaner, I feel leaner. I look leaner. 
I mean its there, everyone around me has noticed. The pics just do no justice. 
Thank you guys for the feedback though.

----------


## Shurik

I agree with the Fireguy, in my opinion you look way better in the left picture. It almost looks like it ate away alot of your muscle. Not to be rude but thats what it seems. Then again it could be a bad pic angle.

----------


## Reed

I also agree with Fireguy and Shurik.... you look more defined in the first pic but you do however look like you have lost weight in the second pic and that was the overall goal.

----------


## manwitplans

Agree with the guys above, leaner in the first, stay of shit like DNP , why you gotta run stuff like that when you can cut the same amount of fat in a healthy way, maybe it takes a little bit longer time, but hell man!

----------


## Rockin Z28

i also agree you look leaner and more muscular in the beforep icture

----------


## TommyTrainR

It's only 9 lbs. to begin with. Not really going to notice a drastic difference especially when the pics are totally different from one another, but 9 lbs is 9 lbs. Definitely something to be proud of. If you feel and look leaner, then more power to ya. In my opinion, it's very difficult to tell a difference since the lighting and angle is different.

----------


## Ljavy17

So seeing how I did not like the results I got from the first cycle. I have started as of yesterday another DNP cycle. 
Since I know my tolerance I frontloaded with 800mgs. 
By the night time I was feeling Hot. 
I will continue to do 600mgs for 7 more days. (to reach 1600mgs total Plasma Levels) 
This time I added T3 at 25 to 50mgs a day. 
Starting Weight 154lbs.

----------


## ghettoboyd

dam dude, t3 as well, youll be all abecrombie and fich in no time lol.

----------


## Reed

> So seeing how I did not like the results I got from the first cycle. I have started as of yesterday another DNP cycle. 
> Since I know my tolerance I frontloaded with 800mgs. 
> By the night time I was feeling Hot. 
> I will continue to do 600mgs for 7 more days. (to reach 1600mgs total Plasma Levels) 
> This time I added T3 at 25 to 50mgs a day. 
> Starting Weight 154lbs.


So what is your overall goal and physique. 

Your aren't going to gain muscle and abs cutting constantly you realize that right???? You're losing muscle..... 

this is not smart whatsoever and possibly turning into something not healthy IMO.....

----------


## FireGuy

> So what is your overall goal and physique. 
> 
> Your aren't going to gain muscle and abs cutting constantly you realize that right???? You're losing muscle..... 
> 
> this is not smart whatsoever and possibly turning into something not healthy IMO.....


Amen to that. Dude, why not put some effort and dedication into cardio and dieting???? You will look and feel better in the end. You are one good trip to the bathroom away from being under 150lbs and you want to run more DNP ? If you were a friend of mine I would smack you upside the head. Not trying to flame you just hoping you come to your senses.

----------


## Ljavy17

You guys are right...
I know I am really light but remember that I am a really short guy. I am only 5.4" I dont want to be big because it makes me look a lot shorter than I am. I want to be skinny but cut up. 
I kept doing cardio since my last DNP cycle mon-sat. My diet consisted of about 1800 calories and I did not lose any weight, so I decided to do one more DNP and I am done!

----------


## Reed

> You guys are right...
> I know I am really light but remember that I am a really short guy. I am only 5.4" I dont want to be big because it makes me look a lot shorter than I am. I want to be skinny but cut up. 
> I kept doing cardio since my last DNP cycle mon-sat. My diet consisted of about 1800 calories and I did not lose any weight, so I decided to do one more DNP and I am done!


Do you wanna be skinny fat. 

Cause it looks like you're losing muscle doing these DNP cycles. Thats just what I am seeing in the pics. Its not looking like a healthy way for YOU to lose weight. If you build better shoulders and chest, keep a better diet, training regiment you can make your waist look smaller.....

I'd like to see what your diet looks like on DNP while cutting. 

but anyway its your choice with it, so good luck. keep up with some updates

----------


## FireGuy

> You guys are right...
> I know I am really light but remember that I am a really short guy. I am only 5.4" I dont want to be big because it makes me look a lot shorter than I am. I want to be skinny but cut up. 
> I kept doing cardio since my last DNP cycle mon-sat. My diet consisted of about 1800 calories and I did not lose any weight, so I decided to do one more DNP and I am done!


I think I see the problem right there. 1800 calories is not enough. My wife competes in Figure at 118lbs and she cuts on 1800-2000 calories. I bet if you bumped your calories up some and got your metabolism going again you would start seeing some results and would even gain some muscle along the way.

----------


## molecule

Thanks for the log updates. Its really helpful for others.

----------


## reardbandit

Dude if you just wanted to lose 10-15 pounds you probably could have done that naturally with cardio and diet

----------

